# What do you like your women to sleep in?



## katiecrna

What do you like your wife or girlfriend to sleep in every night? Doesn't sleeping nude take the specialness out of being nude?


----------



## SlowlyGoingCrazy

Not a guy but I wasted a lot of money on cute/sexy sleeping wear and everyone has always just preferred me be naked.


----------



## katiecrna

I feel like there's good naked and bad naked and too much naked can be bad. Like me laying naked, snoring and drooling... probably ain't cute.


----------



## SlowlyGoingCrazy

I wouldn't think so either but they don't seem to care. They want the skin on skin feeling. 

Naked treadmill probably would cross that line though they have seemed to like naked cleaning and cooking too which I don't get. I have so many cute outfits and I wear them for like 5 minutes at a time, it's sad.


----------



## katiecrna

SlowlyGoingCrazy said:


> I wouldn't think so either but they don't seem to care. They want the skin on skin feeling.
> 
> 
> 
> Naked treadmill probably would cross that line though they have seemed to like naked cleaning and cooking too which I don't get. I have so many cute outfits and I wear them for like 5 minutes at a time, it's sad.




Your one confident women if your cooking and cleaning naked. Your my hero.


----------



## Andy1001

katiecrna said:


> What do you like your wife or girlfriend to sleep in every night? Doesn't sleeping nude take the specialness out of being nude?


Chanel number five.


----------



## SlowlyGoingCrazy

katiecrna said:


> Your one confident women if your cooking and cleaning naked. Your my hero.


Oh, no hero. My bf just asks. I'm very sure it's not pretty but I don't question it. He does ask things specifically to raise my confidence so maybe that's his game plan there. 

I think as long as you're not in fuzzy, kid like pjs or granny pjs they would be happy.


----------



## anonmd

katiecrna said:


> I feel like there's good naked and bad naked and too much naked can be bad. Like me laying naked, snoring and drooling... probably ain't cute.


No such thing as bad naked .

But, if you insist. I bought my wife some V neck shirts a while back, actually started with one cause I wasn't sure she'd take to it. Very thin, very soft, a bit on the small side, basically see thru. Being subject to hot flashes at the time she loved the thinness and lightness. I love the second skin formed fittedness, the see-thru aspect is quite a plus as well. 

I purchased several extras. Quite economical as well, I don't think they sold very well since 95% of women wouldn't wear em out in public. Perfect sleepwear though:nerd:


----------



## uhtred

My bed?
(sorry).

Nude is fine. Interesting lingerie is great for visual effect with the lights on, but nude is better in the dark, more to touch / cuddle.


----------



## sokillme

I am of the mindset that too much naked takes some of the specialness out of it. Like naked on vacation or special occasions.


----------



## ConanHub

I really like her in a black set of panties and one of my T-shirts with no bra.

Just my thing I guess.

I like black undies on her and my shirt is a territorial thing.

No bra is sexy in any situation.😁


----------



## CharlieParker

For us it’s a temperature management thing, depends on how warm or cold it is.

I don’t really get the “specialness”, it’s not like we are nevernudes, we wear clothes and we take them off. Nudity isn’t special, it just happens. Don’t get me wrong we enjoy the views, but it’s an everyday thing.


----------



## Mr The Other

katiecrna said:


> What do you like your wife or girlfriend to sleep in every night? Doesn't sleeping nude take the specialness out of being nude?


The lady I am seeing is reasonably slim, other than being a J-cup. So, she does sometimes keep a sports bra on. Otherwise, I confess, I though people sleeping with clothes on was because of American prudishness on TV series. I did not realize that people who had central heating on wore clothes to bed.

So, naked. Other than when I was in an apartment where there would be ice on the inside of the window when I woke up. Theh I dressed for bed with T-shirt and jogging pants.


----------



## Fozzy

The living room.


----------



## Haiku

She had good taste in clothes. I liked seeing her wear a soft tank top and boy cut shorts to bed or around the house. I liked seeing her curves and olive skin but yet she was also covered.


----------



## Mr The Other

katiecrna said:


> What do you like your wife or girlfriend to sleep in every night? Doesn't sleeping nude take the specialness out of being nude?


Sleeping naked and close together is surely intimate and if that is daily, then all the better.

I am happy to concede it can be different between two Americans.


----------



## Rocky Mountain Yeti

Nothing beats naked.

Since you're sleeping, you're not seeing, so it doesn't really affect "specialness"

Spooning to sleep, in the buff, is one of life's greatest joys. Even if we do that every night, it's totally special every time; never loses any of its luster. Quite the opposite--it facilitates bonding which makes everything we do together more special.


----------



## Personal

I like my wife to sleep naked. Except for the occasions when she is particularly cold during, winter she has always slept naked for me. Ever since I told her to sleep that way (since she used to wear pj's), after we started having sex together on our third date.

The same has applied to all of the other women I was with sexually for a few weeks or more and they always did that for me when asked with no qualms at all.

As to nude being special, though I like it I have never thought it was special as such so there is nothing to take away.


----------



## RandomDude

katiecrna said:


> What do you like your wife or girlfriend to sleep in every night?


If I'm passing out... don't care.

If I'm horny... nightgown, bathrobe, or towel... anything sexy but not too obvious.



> Doesn't sleeping nude take the specialness out of being nude?


For me, yes, hence nightgown.


----------



## Wolf1974

Naked. Less to take off in middle of the night for a quickie


----------



## Handy

W won't do nude so the next best thing is a long soft cotton men's tank top with large arm holes and skip the undies. 

Well that was 35 years ago. Now she likes separate bedrooms.


----------



## CuddleBug

katiecrna said:


> What do you like your wife or girlfriend to sleep in every night? Doesn't sleeping nude take the specialness out of being nude?





My ideal woman would be fit, have a healthy high adventurous sex drive and sleep with me naked or wear some sexy panties and bra.


As it stands, my wifee sleeps in her sweat pants and shirt and sometimes even with socks. I have no interest in that.


----------



## MrsHolland

How can sleeping naked every night take away the specialness? IME it feels new every night when we shower then get into bed together naked, skin on skin is just the most special feeling after a long, busy day.


----------



## Mr. Nail

My first thought was, a hammock. But that is what I like to sleep in. My second thought was, a different continent, but upon reflection a different climate zone would be more accurate. If our bedroom was the kitchen she would sleep in the freezer, and I would sleep in the oven.
To answer your question in the way you intended. Panties. I like a bit of a challenge.


----------



## arbitrator

*If a woman wants Ol' Arb's cardiovascular system to get grossly worked up, then just wear a sheer white teddy to bed. Nothing can get my bloodshot eyes working any better.

Now strictly for her sleeping purposes, anything but one of those damned flannel, floor-dragging, granny nightgowns! I absolutely hate those!

And if she's all that intent on wearing one of those, I'd gladly offer her one of my old football referee shirts!

And just for the record, what in the hell is even remotely wrong with "naked?"*


----------



## arbitrator

MrsHolland said:


> *How can sleeping naked every night take away the specialness? IME it feels new every night when we shower then get into bed together naked, skin on skin is just the most special feeling after a long, busy day.*


*Oh hell, yes!*


----------



## TX-SC

Cotton pajamas works for me.


----------



## LaReine

Hubby prefers whatever I am comfortable in. He likes it when I am nude but knows that as I am the one to get up to Bub all the time, I get cold. And o hate dressing gowns!



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JayDee7

Panties and t shirt


----------



## naiveonedave

I am all for full on skin contact. It is always the best. Unfortunately, the W gets up a lot during the night and we have boys.....

I hope (and haven't yet) I never get 'bored' with my W in the nude.


----------



## Luvher4life

To answer the original question: in my bed!



...in her birthday suit!


That's the way I prefer it for both of us, but two daughters (20 and 17) in the house, that's not something that happens unless they are away for the night. She sleeps in panties only, and I sleep in a comfortable pair of shorts.


----------



## MrsHolland

Luvher4life said:


> To answer the original question: in my bed!
> 
> 
> 
> ...in her birthday suit!
> 
> 
> That's the way I prefer it for both of us, but two daughters (20 and 17) in the house, that's not something that happens unless they are away for the night. She sleeps in panties only, and I sleep in a comfortable pair of shorts.


We have 5 at home from 15 to 21 yrs. All of the bedrooms in our house have privacy locks and no one goes into another's room without knocking first. We actually designed the house quite specifically so that all of the bedrooms were separated so we have lots of privacy in our home.


----------



## TX-SC

Prior to having kids, we both slept nude most of the time. I am quite fine with anything she wears, but cotton seems to be her preference, so as long as she is happy, I'm happy.


----------



## sissyphus

I should have my wife read this. when we were living together, before being married, I use to buy her sexy stuff to wear. now all she wears are pj's, sweat clothes, and one time I think she even wore her street clothes to bed! during the time that she wore her street clothes, we were butting heads that day. so she could have worn a cow bell around her neck for all I cared. but in my fantasy, I would like her to wear anything sexy. unfortunately, I have a better chance of finding Jimmy Hoffa.


----------



## Luvher4life

MrsHolland said:


> We have 5 at home from 15 to 21 yrs. All of the bedrooms in our house have privacy locks and no one goes into another's room without knocking first. We actually designed the house quite specifically so that all of the bedrooms were separated so we have lots of privacy in our home.


We haven't even thought about putting locks on our bedroom doors. We never really saw the need. If a bedroom door is shut, the courteous thing to do is to knock. My girls were taught this early on, and they still abide by this rule.

I guess it's more of the thought that they are in the house than anything. I don't worry about them walking in on us.


----------



## MarriedAHooker

ladies have invaded the clubhouse!!


----------



## Primrose

My SO and I prefer being nude, but because I have three young children, I will usually just wear one of his t-shirts and he'll wear a pair of basketball shorts. My 11 year old son respects that closed doors = privacy, but I tend to keep my bedroom door open because my 7 year old has really bad night terrors and I often have to rush to wake/console her.

When my kiddos are at their dad's for the weekend, though, clothes are an afterthought.


----------



## Rocky Mountain Yeti

Q: What do you like your women to sleep in?
A: I like my women to sleep in ... the same bed as me!


----------



## JBTX

No underwear and if a shirt makes her comfortable, wear it. It's mentally hot knowing of her accessibility, even if nothing happens. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## M042

katiecrna said:


> What do you like your wife or girlfriend to sleep in every night? Doesn't sleeping nude take the specialness out of being nude?


I like tank top and panties but she gets cold. It really doesn't matter, we are close so that is good with me.

What do you like to sleep in w/ your men?


----------



## bandit.45

Teddies. Preferably satin.


----------



## WilliamM

My arms.


----------



## cc48kel

I sleep in warm fleece PJ's... I'm always so cold. In the summer, a cotton nightgown that hits my knees. When we dated and first married we slept naked BUT now we don't bother.


----------



## WorkingOnMe

And granie panties under the knee length nightgown? Sexy... 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Notself

katiecrna said:


> Doesn't sleeping nude take the specialness out of being nude?


Ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha!!!!

No.


----------



## username77

My wife sleeps in panties and either topless or sometimes in a loose tee, I sleep in just briefs, we're both hot sleepers.. If we make love we typically sleep nude.


----------



## Middle of Everything

cc48kel said:


> I sleep in warm fleece PJ's... I'm always so cold. In the summer, a cotton nightgown that hits my knees. When we dated and first married we slept naked BUT now we don't bother.


Honey? Is that you?

No couldnt be. Even early on wouldnt sleep naked. ALWAYS cold. Takes the sexiness and spontaneity out of it.


----------



## Satya

During the winter I wear long pajamas, because I get very cold. Odo is a heater so I cuddle against him and place my ice feet on his thighs. 

In the summer I often sleep nekky or in one of Odo's shirts.


----------



## Cletus

I prefer to sleep in my woman.

Failing that, nothing at all.


----------



## Middle of Everything

Cletus said:


> I prefer to sleep in my woman.
> 
> Failing that, nothing at all.


IN her? So what shes really big and you cut her open with your lightsaber and crawl inside her to survive?:scratchhead:

"And I thought she smelt bad, on the outside"-- Cletus :grin2:


----------



## Cletus

Middle of Everything said:


> IN her? So what shes really big and you cut her open with your lightsaber and crawl inside her to survive?:scratchhead:
> 
> "And I thought she smelt bad, on the outside"-- Cletus :grin2:


Awesome! No, more like as a onesie. She puts the lotion on her skin...


----------



## Middle of Everything

Cletus said:


> Awesome! No, more like as a onesie. She puts the lotion on her skin...


Or else she gets the hose again?

Buffalo Cletus I guess.


----------



## FalCod

katiecrna said:


> What do you like your wife or girlfriend to sleep in every night? Doesn't sleeping nude take the specialness out of being nude?



What do I like her sleep in? Our bed! 

Seriously, I've been married for a quarter century. We only wear clothes to bed when we don't have a room to ourselves. It is NEVER not special sleeping naked together. I absolutely LOVE being able to hold her naked body against mine. Best thing ever. Night clothes are for people with problems.


----------



## NobodySpecial

katiecrna said:


> What do you like your wife or girlfriend to sleep in every night? Doesn't sleeping nude take the specialness out of being nude?


DH does not think so. He has a hard time sleeping. If he cannot get to sleep, he rolls over and puts a hand somewhere on me and tucks the rest in a spoon. Seconds later he is snoring. In my ear unfortunately. But I can stand it long enough to make sure he is asleep.


----------



## Ynot

My woman can sleep in whatever makes comfortable. It is what she isn't wearing while she is awake that I care about.


----------



## Cooper

For me a woman in a flannel shirt is as sexy as it gets, especially if she's naked underneath!


----------



## biwing

We are nudists at heart so there is no such thing as bad naked or it losing it's attraction for us. I have always wanted my women naked all the time! Now here in the north of america, tempreture is a very limiting factor, so long night shirt with easy access is the norm in the winter and naked as much as life will allow the rest of the year..


----------



## Um Excuse Me

Hard to beat a good pair of Fundies. >


----------



## Married but Happy

Getting hot and sticking to each other in a sweaty mess isn't much fun. It's better if one of us - her, as she gets cold easily - wears something. It allows cuddling without sticking. Besides, she really likes it when I steal her clothes - she knows what's coming next! It's better to get hot and sweaty that way.


----------



## Todd Haberdasher

Why would I care what she sleeps in? I'm not some controlling monster. What she is wearing doesn't impact me in any way, I will never even know what it is.


----------



## Edo Edo

katiecrna said:


> What do you like your wife or girlfriend to sleep in every night? Doesn't sleeping nude take the specialness out of being nude?



Naked is definitely the best. Not only is she beautiful to look at, but nothing beats the skin on skin feeling.


----------



## Edo Edo

katiecrna said:


> I feel like there's good naked and bad naked and too much naked can be bad. Like me laying naked, snoring and drooling... probably ain't cute.



Nah. My beautiful naked wife next to me just makes the snoring and drooling better... :wink2:


----------



## Ragnar Ragnasson

Nekkid. When going to bed, just the thought of my naked woman next to me is great all the time, whether or not we've had or going to have sex. Just the thought I could, or the thought she could...is a great feeling. But really, naked or not just the thought we could physically appreciate each other anytime is one of the best feelings in the world. No worries of rejection because it doesn't happen.


----------



## Ragnar Ragnasson

To add a bit (sorry, I don't quickly see the Edit button)...
When going to sleep every night, even if not spooning or similar, always start each night as you both lay down to go to sleep, be touching in some way. It doesn't have to do with sexual touching although sometimes it is.

If a couple does this every night, the togetherness grows, and adds up. 
Many times W and I are facing each other, holding hands. Don't expect to wake up 8 hrs later still holding hands etc but when you lay down one knows they're laying down with the most important in their life and show it. Even if one goes first reaching out to the other that's a non issue. There's a lot of emphasis here about "they never reach out to me first...".....your own pattern will develop and that's good. No, it's great.


----------



## Stevensvario153

I’ve been married to my wife for 15 years , 
She always sleeps naked and I love it , I can not stand the thought of her covering up her beautiful body even when we’re both 
Asleep . She has brought sexy underwear and see through sexy nighties but takes them off for bed , naked is the only way for me


----------



## Andy1001

About a year into my relationship my girlfriend and I finally got to go away together for a weekend.We went to Miami and when we were getting ready for bed she disappeared into the bathroom.When she came out she had this see through negligee on her.She looked at me and after few seconds both of us simultaneously started laughing.
The negligee hasn’t appeared since.


----------



## skerzoid

What I like my wife to sleep in?.............my arms.

What do I like her to wear to bed?.........a little Channel #5.


----------



## Pantone429c

katiecrna said:


> What do you like your wife or girlfriend to sleep in every night? Doesn't sleeping nude take the specialness out of being nude?




I prefer a warm naked body to snuggle up to, my wife on the other hand is into flannel


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Pantone429c

SlowlyGoingCrazy said:


> I wouldn't think so either but they don't seem to care. They want the skin on skin feeling.
> 
> 
> 
> Naked treadmill probably would cross that line though they have seemed to like naked cleaning and cooking too which I don't get. I have so many cute outfits and I wear them for like 5 minutes at a time, it's sad.




Never fry bacon naked



Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Pantone429c

naiveonedave said:


> I am all for full on skin contact. It is always the best. Unfortunately, the W gets up a lot during the night and we have boys.....
> 
> 
> 
> I hope (and haven't yet) I never get 'bored' with my W in the nude.




Give it 25-30 years........just sayin


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## chillymorn69

A coffin.


----------



## chillymorn69

Just joking.

A straight jacket.

Another joke!


----------



## gt30743

I sleep in pj's or night shirt. 

Hubby would prefer me to sleep just in my panties or nude, but I don't sleep well that way. Also, we still have a child that gets in bed with us. I doubt it would take away from the special nature of being nude in bed with him, but its just not practical for me. 

He sleeps nude, which is fine. He sleeps better naked and our child always gets in on my side of the bed.


----------



## Um Excuse Me

Edo Edo said:


> Naked is definitely the best. Not only is she beautiful to look at, but nothing beats the skin on skin feeling.


>


----------



## committed_guy

katiecrna said:


> What do you like your wife or girlfriend to sleep in every night? Doesn't sleeping nude take the specialness out of being nude?


I have an affinity for the old-fashioned night gown. 

I wish she would sleep only in that, sans underwear. 

I understand her not wanting to sleep nude. I sweat a lot when I sleep so it's nice to have something there to buffer that--which is why I prefer the nightgown on her.


----------



## UpsideDownWorld11

Thing about nekkid on nekkid is it makes me hot and then I sweat profusely. This is why I can't have nice things...


----------



## MovingForward

katiecrna said:


> What do you like your wife or girlfriend to sleep in every night? Doesn't sleeping nude take the specialness out of being nude?





SlowlyGoingCrazy said:


> Not a guy but I wasted a lot of money on cute/sexy sleeping wear and everyone has always just preferred me be naked.


I prefer nude and it never stops being special.


----------



## Randy2

my arms


----------



## PigglyWiggly

I'd prefer nude but she wears cheekies and a tank as a compromise.


----------



## TheBohannons

Bra and panties. It's like a Christmas gift every day. God she looks great in underwear. Any kind.


----------

